# Reduced Ovarian Reserve- too much pressure!



## Tryingtobepositive (May 31, 2012)

Hi everybody!  

Tryingtobepositive!! So I am now in month 6 of trying, my DH and I thought that we might as well get tested early just to help me relax so I know nothing in wrong.  Test results came back fine for both of us save one thing which is that my AMH and follicle count was a little low for my age (31).  Doctor says that it will have no impact now (it isn't a diminished reserve) but it might be a problem in 3-4 years.  An hour after that test result, I had a negative test after my periond being 2 days late (which never happens)  Ever since then have been in floods of tears  .  I know I should be grateful and I am grateful for what went well but I feel under huge amounts of pressure to get pregnant really quickly with the fear that if I don't, it won't happen in the future.  I really was convinced that I was pregnant as my LP is always 11 days.    It could be that acupuncture has increased my LP.  Most of my really close friends and lots of family are having babies now and all of them got pregnant within 6 months! I am trying really hard to be pleased and excited for them but am finding it really difficult and am in danger of feeling really depressed.  Is there anyone out there who also was told that they had a reduced reserve? Does anyone have an amazing tricks to stay positive?! I am trying to exhale quickly when I have a negative thought in an attempt to blow it away- that sometimes helps!

Lots of love and hugs and baby dust to you all


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi tryingtoibepositive

Could you let us know what your results came back as? (sorry to be noesy but it helps with the context) AMH isn't the end of the world if your AFC is OK. I had all of mine done in March, my AMH is 5, I have high FSH (12.1) but my AFC was normal, I got pregnant naturally that same month, literally 5 days later after the doctor told me IVF was my only hope. I am now 8 and a half weeks pregnant (fingers crossed.) I would reccomend sticking with the acupuncture as this is what i think turned it around for me, I also took an array of vitamins which help with egg quality and geneal health. 

Hope this helps a little, I also found the month I gog pg, I literally stood on my head every time after sx and we got lucky!!!!!!!! Good luck xx


----------



## Tryingtobepositive (May 31, 2012)

Hi Artypants, 

Thanks for your message! I am new to here and a positive response is really comforting! Congratulations!! I am so pleased for you. 

My AMH is 4.9 so just under yours.  My doctor thinks there should be no problem but be prepared for IVF quicker than others with normal AMH.  What vitamins did you take?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hiya,

Yes pretty much the same so you never know. Check out angelbumps fertility protocol in the fertility friendly foods section I think, its a pretty intensive regime but really has a lot of benefits i felt so well whilst taking them. I also took wheatgrass and had acupuncture so all in all it took 4 months once I began this course of treatment, I highly recommend it!

Good luck x


----------

